

housewives with a start up-applying to yc, feedback please - housewife

Hello hackers! My best friend/business partner and I are applying for this session of Y combinator... We have a truly phenomenal start up idea, not trying to sound obnoxious, but it's a goodie ;). The thing is, we are not technical really at all. Our parent company is called "Ambitious Housewives" because that's what we are. We're 30, married, and we have kids (she has a 7 year old, and I have a 6 year old and a 4 month old...) BUT we both have built home based businesses, and we are entrepreneurs! We have been hard at work trying to raise capital, but it is difficult in Calgary, everyone is SO oil and gas focused. We want to get in to YC SO much, where people will TRULY understand our vision... Just wondering, what do you think our chances are of being selected, given that we are not in tech?
======
housewife
I know, I am hoping to get some input. I notice that there are a lot of
responses to "tacocopter" and none to my post, and I want it to get noticed.
In answer to your question, I don't really have any feeling about spam. It
used to annoy me years ago, but now I think I am immune, I barely notice it.
If you're comparing my post to spam, so be it.

~~~
mds101
The Tacocopter post is something that appeals to a lot of hackers. It's a
wicked cool and potentially super dangerous idea. It intrigues people on HN.
Hence it is discussed to the death.

Your post is titled 'feedback please', and yet you have not really mentioned
what you want feedback on. Is it your business idea? Is it your YC
application? Neither of these are mentioned here. Even if they were, the most
that HN users could give you would be something along the lines of 'I'm sure
YC is not averse to funding non-tech people.'

~~~
housewife
Well, see, now we are getting somewhere. I agree, tacocopter is super awesome,
I wasn't trying to imply it wasn't. At least now I am getting some kind of
responses. I suppose I should make a new title, more specific to what I am
looking for. I am really looking for responses from previous YCs that started
out as we did, or know others who did.

------
debacle
I do believe this was posted already at least once within the last 48 hours.

How do you feel about spam?

